# Location of drain plug for manual trans - 89 max



## CBPMIKE (Feb 2, 2005)

I can't locate the drain plug on the manual tarnsmission case for my 89 nissan Max. The diagram shows a plug on the bottom of the case - all I see is a screw.
It also states to remove speedometer cable and fill through opening.
Kind of a basic question, but I don't see the same thing the manual shows in the diagram - any help appreciated. Thanks!


----------

